# CBS Live stream GESUCHT



## Suppentopf (19. Juli 2011)

Da man in DE kein CBS auf dem TV empfangen kann suche ich nach einem Livestream.
Ich habe viel gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

MFG 

Suppentopf


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Kein Wunder, das hat ja auch rechtliche Gründe ^^ Die haben ja zum teil für teuer Geld die Rechte an bestimmten Dingen gekauft, die dürfen die dann auch nur in den USA zeigen, bzw. manche US-Sender kriegt man eben gegen Entgelt über payTV auch hier in D. Die Rechteinhaber wollen ihre Sachen ja schließlich dann auch in anderen Ländern verkaufen, zB sagen wir mal: neue Staffel von Mentalist. Wenn das alle weltweit eh schon dank CBS-Stream kennen, kauft das zB SAT1 nicht mehr bzw. nicht mehr für den Preis, den sie aktuell zahlen   

Geht es denn um CBS allgemein, oder nur einen ganz bestimmten event?


----------



## Suppentopf (19. Juli 2011)

Die staffel Premiere von NCIS: Los Angeles ist im September. Die wollte ich live sehen deswegen


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Also, nen 100% legalen Weg wüßt ich da nicht, außer CBS selbst bietet da einen "Kaufstream" an ^^  Aber vielleicht klappt es so, wie hier beschrieben, FALLS das in den USA als Stream gesendet wird: TV-Streams: Aktuelle US-Fernsehserien freischalten - Downloads ohne Grenzen: TV-Serien legal aus dem Netz - CHIP Online


----------



## Suppentopf (19. Juli 2011)

Wo gibt es den Kauf stream?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Ich sag nicht, dass es einen gibt - ich hab nur gesagt, dass es VIELLEICHT einen gibt ^^ da musst Du halt mal bei CBS schauen.


----------



## Suppentopf (19. Juli 2011)

DAnke für die info


----------



## lars23 (6. Dezember 2011)

hier klappt es super


----------

